# medicion de bobinados trifasicos o monofasicos



## icaro8 (Feb 7, 2006)

sres: como puedo comprobar si un paquete de bobinas esta quemado (no cortado) en un motor electrico (mido los mili henrios, utilizo un megometro) o simplemente llamo a un adivino.
gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 7, 2006)

Solo debes identificar los bornes de cada bobina y medir su resistencia electrica. Para conservar la simetria, las bobinas de cada polo deben ser iguales (igual numero de espiras por bobina), por lo que la resistencia electrica de cada bobina tambien. Ten en cuenta esto para verificar un posible corto entre espiras.

Saludos.


----------



## icaro8 (Feb 8, 2006)

humildemente y dentro de mi ignorancia me permito discrepar con su amable respuesta ya que considero que un paquete de bobinas quemado (capa de berniz quemada) no debería provocar cambios significativos en el valor ohmico de dicha bobina o paquete de bobinas. por otra parte el valor resistivo de las bobinas es muy pequeño y difícil de medir con mucha precisión. solo me resta repreguntar como puedo medir o cerciorarme que un motor tiene quemadas las bobinas de arranque o de trabajo o simplemente un polo quemado sin tener que abrirlo a dicho motor. existe algún método o sistema para comprobar dicha falla midiendo desde la bornera por ejemplo. desde ya muchas gracias y a la espera de respuestas


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 8, 2006)

Hola, si la bobina esta quemada ósea que el barniz se ha fundido y a permitido el corto entre espiras esto disminuirá la resistencia eléctrica total de la bobina, que el valor sea muy pequeño como para compararlo con otra bobina en buen estado es otra cosa, pero de poder se puede. Con métodos indirectos por ejemplo.

En cuanto a saber externamente alguna posible falla interna del motor con respecto a sus bobinas, creo que se puede medir la corriente en cada bobina (método indirecto para conocer la resistencia), si la configuración de las borneras lo permite y verificar que la corriente sea aproximada en cada bobina.

En todo caso, es una opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## JAVIERTXU (Ene 6, 2008)

Deberás medir la resistencia eléctrica con un  óhmetro . Si está quemada puede haber variaciones significativas hacia arriba o abajo. La bobina deberá ser de una inducción muy baja. En motores de varios CV deberás escoger un óhmetro específico de bobinado.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 6, 2008)

Humildemente y dentro de mi completa ignorancia permitanme discrempar con icaro8.

Sabiendo usar un ohmetro puedes hacer cosas impensables. Si dispones de unas pinzas "guapas" y un ohmetro "decente" puedes saber el numero de espiras cortocircuitadas (Vale! un lapiz y papel con algo de metemáticas)
Para motores grandes ( 10kw o más) puedes acompañarlo de la "pinza amperimétrica" Acompañada de las protecciones que dispone (o deberia disponer) puedes saber si está o no averiado el motor.

Ahora, si dipones de un generador de frecuencia puedes...

Saludos


----------

